# Thinning bass



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey guys i was wondering i usually catch a lot bass at this one pond i go to there are a ton of small ones but there are also a few monsters. Its a pretty big pond and was wondering if i removed some if that would help with size. Any info would be great thanks!

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Home/fishing/pond/managementoptions/tabid/6229/Default.aspx

heres some basic info from the odnr.

More gills and less bass makes bigger bass.

the monster bass you are talking about are the ones that have gotten big enough to eat the smaller bass.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The DNR link isn't bad but is pretty general and is based on continuous management. Understand too that the length of the fish aren't a good indicator of the health of a fishery but more so the weight of the fish for their length. A good way to check is to find a Relative Weight (Wr) Scale online and compare the fish your catching to the table. Keep in mind that these tables are best used over a sampling period of a season since bass are fluctuates through different times of the year. It is also important to understand that the fish was normal weight (or heavier) for it's length at one time and if the comparison shows that the fish you're catching are mostly less than what the chart says then they've lost weight. If the bass have a low Wr (skinny), there is already an overpopulation problem and it is likely larger quantities would need to be removed than what the DNR chart suggests. One should also consider if other predators such as large channel cats, crappie, perch, etc. could be cutting in on the forage or maybe even a certain size class of forage. If other predators are present, it may be better to focus on those species to improve bass growth. Ultimately, make sure the owner is on board with the plan.


----------



## garryc (Jan 21, 2006)

Yep, by changing the preditor prey ratio. It takes ten ponds of prey to make one pound of preditor. 

Young bass, I recommend a corn meal and flour breading made with your favorite cheese puffs ground up.


----------

